# Special songs to sing to babies



## Zhlake (Mar 19, 2003)

For my 2.5 yo I have two songs that I sing him every night to bed "Battle Hymn of Love" by kathy mattea and "Your song" by elton john. I love these songs because I feel like they are special songs for him to hear every night.

I recently found out I am pregnant and I would like to find two more songs to sing to this baby. I read an article the other day about an african tribe that starts singing a special song to the baby during conception! and then uses that song throughout pregnancy and thereafter.

Any suggestions?


----------



## IslandMamma (Jun 12, 2003)

We knew DS was a boy in utero, and I sang "Beautiful Boy" by John Lennon the last half of my pregnancy, and he hears it now almost every night.... I swear it calms him down.
The other song I'm always singing is "You are my Sunshine, my only sunshine, etc...". I was unsure why that one came so naturally, until my mother, who was visiting, said "oh! I used to sing that song to you as a baby every night".
I looooove singing to DS, and he seems to love it, too. At almost 6 weeks he is cooing back now.


----------



## idaismyname (Jun 8, 2002)

Each of my four children have a special song
My oldest was you are my sunshine
my second was too ra loo Irish lullaby
my sons was edelweis (spelling?)
my youngest is feelin groovy (simon/garfunkle)
They love knowing that they each have a special song when they get older


----------



## ~Tookasmama~ (Jul 23, 2002)

I sung/sing "Rainbow Connection" to my oldest dd,
"Lullabye: Goodnight my angel" by Billy Joel to my first ds
and with our littlest bug, I sing Elton John's 'Daniel' (guess what his name is







) and James Taylor's Sweet Baby James to him all the time.

I really like the Dixie Chicks new lullabye song, I need to learn that one as well









~Ashley~


----------



## wemberly (Jun 26, 2003)

We have all sorts of songs that we sing to the boy-o, but our 'must-haves' every night are the "goodnight" song from Lawrence Welk, and our favorite adoption torch song, 'At Last' sung best by Ettta James, poorly imitated by mommie.

At Last, my love has come along
my lonely days are over,
and life is but a song....

it's a great song for any baby, but especially for Elliott, whom we waited so long to meet!

Paige


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

One of my kids was difficult to pacify as a baby, but he ALWAYS quieted immediately when I sang him the song "Before You Were Born". It's on a CD of lullabies sung by Shelley Duvall...I think it's called "Sweet Dreams".

It's a beautiful song.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm a firm believer in making up baby songs. Eli has quite a few of his own







. Sometimes I sing to melodies I already know, and sometimes I make stuff up. Nothing terribly complicated, but still. For example, I sing him "Eliyahu Ha-Baby" instead of "Eliyahu hanavi". My nieces got songs too... for Janasha, I called her Chibi-chibi and sang (to the melody of "kookabura")

Chibi-chibi moon-moon
eats bean beans
merry merry queen of the
beans is she

Munch! Chibi-chibi
Munch, Chibi-chibi
munch on your bean beans!

She loved it. *hehe*


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

I sing with dd a lot and she has a fairly broad repetoire. But, the one song that is guaranteed to work is "The Gift of Trouble" from the musical "King Island Christmas," which I stage managed during her second trimester. It's amazing how strongly she has always reacted to that music.


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by wemberly_
*our favorite adoption torch song, 'At Last' sung best by Ettta James, poorly imitated by mommie.

At Last, my love has come along
my lonely days are over,
and life is but a song....

it's a great song for any baby, but especially for Elliott, whom we waited so long to meet!

Paige*
I love Etta! There are so many songs that I sang when ds was a baby like this, not lullabies but songs that when sung to a baby have a new meaning. A couple that come to mind:

Let's hear it for the boy (Deniece Williams)
My Girl - I changed it to My Boy (The Temptations)
Baby Love (The Supremes)

I sang some folk songs that I remember from my childhood as lullubies:

The Skye Boat Song
Dance to your Daddie
Freight Train

But ever since ds learned to talk he's said, "NO SINGING, NO DANCING!" We think he's a Puritan.


----------



## Nee Nee (Jan 11, 2002)

ohhhhhh I love this thread.... I should sing more often to my 2 boys.... why is it kids are so mesmerized by song,,, even if mama isnt the best singer in the world!!

One of my favourites is "Close to You" by The Carpenters








" On the day that you were born the angels
got together and decided to create a dream come true,

so they sprinkled moondust in your hair and golden starlight in your eyes are blue.....

That is why all the girls in town ..follow you...all around... just like me they long to be close to you"

Love it Love it Love It!!!


----------



## Liz (Mar 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Née Née_
*One of my favourites is "Close to You" by The Carpenters








" On the day that you were born the angels
got together and decided to create a dream come true,

so they sprinkled moondust in your hair and golden starlight in your eyes are blue.....

That is why all the girls in town ..follow you...all around... just like me they long to be close to you"

Love it Love it Love It!!!







*
Wow, I used to sing that song to my brother. I was probably about 7 so he would have been 9. I just remember sitting in the back of our family car on some road trip singing that to my brother. I don't know why but he liked it. Usually we were beating the crap out of each other. I wish somebody had a video of that. Oh yeah, we didn't have video back then......


----------



## Nee Nee (Jan 11, 2002)

Wow, I used to sing that song to my brother. I was probably about 7 so he would have been 9. I just remember sitting in the back of our family car on some road trip singing that to my brother. I don't know why but he liked it. Usually we were beating the crap out of each other.

hee hee.... I can see it now.... it happened in our family car too.. all the while my mom yelling







"if you dont knock it off, I'm going to pull over".... sometimes she would just try and reach back and smack us,







We were pretty good at dodging though!!

I love pretty much anything by the Carpenters...too bad Karen had to die


----------



## MamaBug (Jun 13, 2003)

My kids also have a special song for each of them and then songs that are for both of them

Oldest is Truly Scrumptious from Chitty Bang Bang

Youngest is Baby Mine from Dumbo

And they both love Goodnight My Someone from the musical THe Music Man, The new Dixie Chicks one, You are My Sunshine and Dreamship


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Do you know the tune to Brahms' Lullaby? If not, you can click on one of these links:

http://www.niehs.nih.gov/kids/lyrics/lullaby.htm
http://www.inscorp.com/harmonica/brahmsl.htm

Lullaby, and good night
With roses bedight
With lilies be spread
Thy place in my bed
Lay thee down now and rest
At thy mother's warm breast
Lay thee down now and rest
At thy mother's warm breast

Lullaby, and good night
Thy mother's delight
Bright stars are all around
In the sky they abound
They shall shine through the night
Everything is all right
I shall dream of your charms
Thou shalt wake in my arms


----------



## Kelso (Jan 28, 2002)

dd and ds each get 2 rounds of the chorus of the song 'Goodnight Irene', but with their name instead of Irene.

Irene goodnight
Irene goodnight
Goodnight Irene
Goodnight Irene
I'll see you in my dreams.









They love it and sometimes sing along.

We also sing 'Daisy'
but with their names and some different words for each child.


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

I would sing any song and insert my dear child's name as 'Away in a manger..." I would insert my child's name in place of Lord Jesus, I would put 'Lady Giselle'....

Also "Hush, Hush Sweet Charlotte"....


----------



## member234098 (Aug 3, 2002)

Oh, I forgot, ...

..."In an Octopus's Garden" by Ringo Starr.

I heard it first on Sesame Street, and then went through all of my vinyls and there it was! On the "White Album".


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I started singing "you are my sunshine" while DD was still in the womb. she likes it even now. I also sing the ABC song, which for some reason she has loved ever since she was a little babe!


----------



## mcimom (Jun 8, 2002)

My all time favorite - and my girls - "I Will" The Beatles

Who knows how long I've loved you? You know I love you still, will I wait a lonely lifetime? If you want me to I will. And if I ever saw you, I didn't catch your name, but it doesn't really matter, I will always feel the same. Love you forever, and forever, love you with all my heart. Love you whenever we're together, love you when we're apart. And when at last I find you, your song will fill the air, sing it loud so I can hear you, make it easy to be near you, for the things you do endear you to me, oh you know I will.

I've also done You are My Sunshine, Heart and Soul, Hush Little Baby, Eric's Song (Even though we ain't got money, I'm so in love with ya honey), The Rose (Bette Midler), Til There Was You, Eidelwiess, Amazing Grace...


----------



## waterbabee (Nov 20, 2002)

Zoe loves this song called "Gypsy" by Suzanne Vega.

Oh hold me like a baby that will not fall asleep
Curl me up inside you and let me feel you through the heat...

Calms her right down every time, and I love singing it. It was a song I learned many years ago and always sang it in the still of the night.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by waterbabee_
*Zoe loves this song called "Gypsy" by Suzanne Vega..*
I love that song!


----------



## carmen veranda (Jan 27, 2003)

I sang "My Funny Valentine" to my baby girl who died. A friend who was in a band, drove back hundreds of miles to sing it at her funeral. She did such a amazing job.
I sing "Tell Me Why The Ivy Twines", an old hymn Garrison Keiller used to open his show with for my teenager.
My 8 yr olds song is, "I Gave My Love A Cherry."
I sing, "What A Wonderful World" by Louis Armstrong. And my teenager also "gave" her "Brown-eyed Girl" by Van Morrison.

I usually will have to sing all of them, one after the other.

We listen to "Sleep Baby Sleep," by Nicolette Larson everynight before bed. I sing some of off there, too, but the above sorta came with the babies. Zhlake, you might want to give this a listen. It is so so beautiful!!!!!

I love this thread. Even though singing is not my best talent.

"Gypsy" is about the youngest girls' dad.

Liz, how funny. I hope he let's his parent sing and dance a bit later!!!!























eilonwy, how cool that you made yours up!!!

Sing on mamma's. You could not do worse than I do.


----------

